# SEV EGGS



## clipsegsx (Aug 1, 2003)

My pair of Sevs i have laid about 200-300 eggs last night.If you look at the pics right under the female on the slate all that brown stuff is the eggs!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those are gorgeous severums


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I am not a big fan of sevrums but those ones are nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet severums
and congrats


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

holy sh*t thats alot of eggs


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

wow hope my oscars dont lay that much


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow nice fish. I could have sworn the title of this thread was "Sexy Eggs"....o well....


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

yep...oscars lay lots and lots of eggs considering the size of them when matured. Great looking Severums though!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

oooooooooooh my god


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lol your in for a treat


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

if they do breed im gonna have a hard time selling them


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dont sell them, you probably wont even be able to. Just use them as feeders.


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats may there b more to come! haha.


----------

